# Hard drive usage at %100 - Looking for ideas



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey guys! 
Please don't bash me for posting this (as I can see others have posted about it also). I just want to make sure I can get as many ideas as possible, before I do a clean install/new hdd. 
_______
I am helping a family friend fix their desktop. It is only about 3 years old and has a AMD quad core processor, 8GB Ram, 1TB HDD(500GB used) - They also have a smaller 2nd HDD - Though I am not sure what the contents are for. They told me the computer has been running very slow since October.
___________
So I did my usual computer cleanup steps: 
1. Malware removal (Spybot, Malwarebytes, SuperAntiSpyware, Hitman Pro, Emisoft Emergency kit) - All in safe mode - nothing serious found. 
2. Ran CCleaner (Cleaner,Registry,Startup) / Deleted temp files 
3. Checked for unwanted programs - found none 
4. Google Chrome is their browser - no plugins/extensions to remove 
5. They have AVG Internet Security, scans only at 9pm everyday
_________
At this point, I still felt the computer to be very sluggish - After looking at task manager, I noticed that the disk was always at, or close to, %100 usage. **No 1 process was hogging it all** 
**Decided to let Defraggler to Defrag the PC - And that is where I am at now** (Gives me time to research/jot down things to try - will be doing further work remotely on the PC(Teamviewer))
_______
**Things to still try** 
1. Disable Windows "Superfetch" --services 
2. Disable "Windows Search" --services 
3. Turn off "Windows tips" --settings/system/notifications 
4. Check Virtual memory --set initial value to 8192MB & max to 12288MB
5. Reinstall/Update all drivers --AMD chipset/graphics/windows update 
6. ????
______
**Anyone else have any other ideas to try? Is there any additional info that you want?**

-They use this computer for business, so ideally I would like to avoid a Windows reinstall - especially if we do not know if the hard drive is the problem.


Thank you!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, CCleaner has a mild registry cleaner, however we have many instances of it causing problems, you should not look for quick fix solutions most do not work.

You should run a chkdsk and sfc/scannow, first priority. AVG is most likely your problem, you don't need it, superior security is freely available with windows defender and malwarebytes, (you will need to use their uninstaller to be rid of it) if you have run spybot uninstall it, do not use it.

Turning off indexing improves disk performance (small hit on search times).Press the win + x key together select command prompt (admin) at the prompt copy paste:-

echo > 0 & tasklist /svc /fi "imagename eq svchost.exe" >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & systeminfo >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, please use attachment to add the notepad outcome here.


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

jenae said:


> Hi, CCleaner has a mild registry cleaner, however we have many instances of it causing problems, you should not look for quick fix solutions most do not work.
> 
> You should run a chkdsk and sfc/scannow, first priority. AVG is most likely your problem, you don't need it, superior security is freely available with windows defender and malwarebytes, (you will need to use their uninstaller to be rid of it) if you have run spybot uninstall it, do not use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input! I will do this the next time I have access to the PC. They have been using AVG for a few years now. I agree that it isn't worth the money, but its not like the problem has been around ever since they had AVG.

Though I can also try disabling AVG/temporarily uninstalling it to see if that does help.

Again, Thank you for the advice! I will post again once I get access to the PC


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Yes, I would also recommend un-installing AVG Security as AVG is a resource hogger. Perform a check disk repair(chkdsk) on the computer and in addition, un-install any unnecessary programs the family friend don't need on their computer. 

Also, check the health of the hard drive to make sure everything is functioning properly. I recommend downloading "SEATOOLS" and using this good hard drive diagnostics utility to test the health of the computer hard drive. Use both the short and long test. Here's the link to Seatools = SeaTools | Seagate


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yes, I would also recommend un-installing AVG Security as AVG is a resource hogger. Perform a check disk repair(chkdsk) on the computer and in addition, un-install any unnecessary programs the family friend don't need on their computer.
> 
> Also, check the health of the hard drive to make sure everything is functioning properly. I recommend downloading "SEATOOLS" and using this good hard drive diagnostics utility to test the health of the computer hard drive. Use both the short and long test. Here's the link to Seatools = SeaTools | Seagate



What would you recommend for security then? Because they have been using AVG for a few years (Not sure when their subscription ends). They use this computer for business, not just personal use. 

-I am working today and have still not had access to the PC.


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

jenae said:


> Turning off indexing improves disk performance (small hit on search times).Press the win + x key together select command prompt (admin) at the prompt copy paste:-
> 
> echo > 0 & tasklist /svc /fi "imagename eq svchost.exe" >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & systeminfo >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0
> 
> Press enter, please use attachment to add the notepad outcome here.


Below is the outcome of the command. 

I did go ahead and DISABLE AVG CloudCare on the system... and completely noticed a considerable difference. Damn you AVG. Why do they have CloudCare, I have no idea - will ask when I talk to them next.

But I do want to rule out all other possibilities before I tell them to ditch the AVG services, which they are paying for.

-I will be running chkdsk later tonight, along side a HDD test - but for now, here is the outcome:


```
ECHO is on.

Image Name                     PID Services                                    
========================= ======== ============================================
svchost.exe                    984 BrokerInfrastructure, DcomLaunch, LSM,      
                                   PlugPlay, Power, SystemEventsBroker         
svchost.exe                    380 RpcEptMapper, RpcSs                         
svchost.exe                    604 AudioEndpointBuilder,                       
                                   DeviceAssociationService, hidserv,          
                                   NcbService, Netman, PcaSvc, StorSvc,        
                                   TabletInputService, TrkWks, WdiSystemHost,  
                                   wudfsvc                                     
svchost.exe                    532 Dhcp, EventLog, lmhosts, TimeBrokerSvc,     
                                   wscsvc                                      
svchost.exe                   1108 Appinfo, BITS, Browser, gpsvc, iphlpsvc,    
                                   LanmanServer, lfsvc, ProfSvc, Schedule,     
                                   SENS, ShellHWDetection, Themes,             
                                   UserManager, Winmgmt, WpnService            
svchost.exe                   1292 BFE, CoreMessagingRegistrar, DPS, MpsSvc    
svchost.exe                   1424 CDPSvc, EventSystem, FontCache,             
                                   LicenseManager, netprofm, nsi,              
                                   WdiServiceHost, WinHttpAutoProxySvc         
svchost.exe                   1676 CryptSvc, Dnscache, LanmanWorkstation,      
                                   NlaSvc, TermService                         
svchost.exe                   1688 Audiosrv                                    
svchost.exe                   1564 Wcmsvc                                      
svchost.exe                   2092 WlanSvc                                     
svchost.exe                   2664 DiagTrack                                   
svchost.exe                   2944 StateRepository, tiledatamodelsvc           
svchost.exe                   1864 stisvc                                      
svchost.exe                   1248 PolicyAgent                                 
svchost.exe                   6020 CDPUserSvc_3cc75, OneSyncSvc_3cc75,         
                                   PimIndexMaintenanceSvc_3cc75,               
                                   UnistoreSvc_3cc75, UserDataSvc_3cc75        
svchost.exe                   5168 SSDPSRV                                     

Image Name                     PID Session Name        Session#    Mem Usage Status          User Name                                              CPU Time Window Title                                                            
========================= ======== ================ =========== ============ =============== ================================================== ============ ========================================================================
System Idle Process              0 Services                   0          4 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     1:29:01 N/A                                                                     
System                           4 Services                   0      2,204 K Unknown         N/A                                                     0:03:53 N/A                                                                     
smss.exe                       424 Services                   0      1,184 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
csrss.exe                      612 Services                   0      4,844 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
wininit.exe                    720 Services                   0      5,292 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
csrss.exe                      736 Console                    1      8,104 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:14 N/A                                                                     
winlogon.exe                   808 Console                    1      9,780 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
services.exe                   880 Services                   0      8,440 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:03 N/A                                                                     
lsass.exe                      888 Services                   0     14,588 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                    984 Services                   0     23,796 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:04 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                    380 Services                   0     13,660 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:01:08 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                    604 Services                   0     19,136 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
dwm.exe                       1004 Console                    1     38,944 K Running         Window Manager\DWM-1                                    0:03:28 DWM Notification Window                                                 
svchost.exe                    532 Services                   0     21,900 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1108 Services                   0     50,396 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:17 N/A                                                                     
WUDFHost.exe                  1200 Services                   0      6,408 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1292 Services                   0     28,884 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:19 N/A                                                                     
atiesrxx.exe                  1348 Services                   0      5,532 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
atieclxx.exe                  1388 Console                    1     10,584 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 AMD EEU Client                                                          
svchost.exe                   1424 Services                   0     25,328 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1676 Services                   0     18,376 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1688 Services                   0      9,580 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
WTabletServiceCon.exe         1856 Services                   0      6,768 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
Pen_TouchService.exe          1900 Services                   0      6,788 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1564 Services                   0     12,036 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   2092 Services                   0     14,896 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
spoolsv.exe                   2252 Services                   0     17,364 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
QBIDPService.exe              2544 Services                   0     14,400 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
armsvc.exe                    2560 Services                   0      6,488 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
SystemAgentService.exe        2572 Services                   0     11,912 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
RichVideo64.exe               2584 Services                   0      6,784 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
AvgApiWrapper.exe             2616 Services                   0     30,576 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
GarminService.exe             2624 Services                   0     55,824 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
NLSSRV32.EXE                  2632 Services                   0      3,736 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
ClientManager.exe             2640 Services                   0     21,200 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
mDNSResponder.exe             2648 Services                   0      6,516 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   2664 Services                   0     36,552 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
avgsvca.exe                   2672 Services                   0     16,300 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
Fuel.Service.exe              2680 Services                   0      9,632 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
bzserv.exe                    2688 Services                   0     13,160 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:01:04 N/A                                                                     
avgwdsvca.exe                 2732 Services                   0     35,948 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
TeamViewer_Service.exe        2784 Services                   0     27,072 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:01:42 N/A                                                                     
AppleMobileDeviceService.     2800 Services                   0     12,612 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
NitroPDFDriverService8x64     2836 Services                   0      5,508 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   2944 Services                   0     20,300 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:08 N/A                                                                     
AGSService.exe                2964 Services                   0      9,404 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
Pen_Tablet.exe                3004 Services                   0      7,688 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
QBCFMonitorService.exe        3024 Services                   0     14,956 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:07 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1864 Services                   0     11,608 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
Service.exe                   1968 Services                   0      3,428 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
AvgUpgrade.exe                1872 Services                   0      8,440 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
AgentSvc.exe                  3096 Services                   0     13,404 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
AdobeUpdateService.exe        3260 Services                   0      6,368 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe     3336 Services                   0      6,776 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
dasHost.exe                   3580 Services                   0     13,320 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1248 Services                   0      6,984 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
sihost.exe                    3908 Console                    1     22,968 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:04 N/A                                                                     
WmiPrvSE.exe                  4132 Services                   0     12,384 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
Pen_TouchUser.exe             3356 Console                    1     12,796 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 WTouch_Message_Window                                                   
Pen_TabletUser.exe            4452 Console                    1      8,848 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
Pen_Tablet.exe                2044 Console                    1     27,596 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
explorer.exe                  5464 Console                    1    129,392 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:02:40 N/A                                                                     
RuntimeBroker.exe             5860 Console                    1     47,088 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:38 N/A                                                                     
TeamViewer.exe                5932 Console                    1     49,056 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:03 TeamViewer Panel                                                        
svchost.exe                   6020 Console                    1     30,884 K Unknown         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
TeamViewer_Desktop.exe        6096 Console                    1    666,468 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:19:12 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   5168 Services                   0      7,712 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
taskhostw.exe                 5188 Console                    1     21,428 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 Task Host Window                                                        
tv_w32.exe                    5296 Console                    1      7,332 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
tv_x64.exe                    5344 Console                    1      7,200 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
ShellExperienceHost.exe       7128 Console                    1     80,080 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:05 Start                                                                   
SearchUI.exe                  2336 Console                    1    162,972 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:09 Cortana                                                                 
TabTip.exe                    7924 Console                    1     16,064 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:01 GDI+ Window                                                             
TabTip32.exe                  7976 Console                    1      7,248 K Unknown         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
MOM.exe                       7852 Console                    1      6,280 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 .NET-BroadcastEventWindow.4.0.0.0.1a0e24.0                              
avgui.exe                     7832 Console                    1     18,376 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:09 N/A                                                                     
avguix.exe                    7856 Console                    1     24,792 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
AvgTrayApp.exe                7796 Console                    1     19,472 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 _BSEC_TRAY_                                                             
CCC.exe                       1448 Console                    1     10,892 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:03 N/A                                                                     
SOHDms.exe                    3464 Services                   0     20,768 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
audiodg.exe                   7124 Services                   0     17,920 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:17 N/A                                                                     
SpfService64.exe              1724 Services                   0     13,396 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:03 N/A                                                                     
dllhost.exe                   8308 Console                    1     13,268 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName                                                    
fontdrvhost.exe               3976 Console                    1      3,536 K Unknown         N/A                                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
ctfmon.exe                    8756 Console                    1      8,380 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
LSCNotify.exe                 7112 Console                    1      2,264 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
GoogleUpdate.exe              7108 Services                   0      2,168 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
GoogleCrashHandler.exe        7564 Services                   0      1,072 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
HPSupportSolutionsFramewo     8492 Services                   0     53,888 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
GoogleCrashHandler64.exe      8656 Services                   0        520 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
LSB.exe                       8508 Console                    1      3,728 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
RIconMan.exe                  8056 Services                   0      7,996 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
SkypeHost.exe                 9200 Console                    1      8,448 K Unknown         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
ApplicationFrameHost.exe     10660 Console                    1     20,580 K Unknown         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
NotificationsViewHost.exe     9768 Console                    1      4,796 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 Lenovo Messenger                                                        
bzbui.exe                    11060 Console                    1     18,608 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:01 Backblaze Control Panel                                                 
smartscreen.exe               1356 Console                    1     14,812 K Unknown         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
Taskmgr.exe                  11188 Console                    1     36,132 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:01 Task Manager                                                            
dllhost.exe                  10012 Console                    1      8,536 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName                                                    
dllhost.exe                  10732 Services                   0      5,788 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
cmd.exe                       2316 Console                    1      2,964 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 tasklist  /v                                                            
conhost.exe                  10944 Console                    1     17,952 K Running         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 CicMarshalWnd                                                           
backgroundTaskHost.exe        9740 Console                    1     22,088 K Unknown         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
tasklist.exe                  9404 Console                    1      8,844 K Unknown         WOZZIES-PC\Lorrie                                       0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
These Windows services are started:

   Adobe Acrobat Update Service
   Adobe Genuine Software Integrity Service
   AdobeUpdateService
   AMD External Events Utility
   AMD FUEL Service
   Apple Mobile Device Service
   Application Information
   AVG CloudCare - AvgApiWrapper
   AVG CloudCare - AvgUpgrade
   AVG CloudCare - ClientManager
   AVG Service
   AVG WatchDog
   Backblaze Service
   Background Intelligent Transfer Service
   Background Tasks Infrastructure Service
   Base Filtering Engine
   Bonjour Service
   CDPUserSvc_3cc75
   CNG Key Isolation
   COM+ Event System
   Computer Browser
   Connected Devices Platform Service
   Connected User Experiences and Telemetry
   Contact Data_3cc75
   CoreMessaging
   Credential Manager
   Cryptographic Services
   Cyberlink RichVideo64 Service(CRVS)
   DCOM Server Process Launcher
   Device Association Service
   DHCP Client
   Diagnostic Policy Service
   Diagnostic Service Host
   Diagnostic System Host
   Distributed Link Tracking Client
   DNS Client
   Garmin Device Interaction Service
   Geolocation Service
   Group Policy Client
   HP Support Solutions Framework Service
   Human Interface Device Service
   IconMan_R
   IP Helper
   IPsec Policy Agent
   JME Keyboard Driver
   Lenovo System Agent Service
   Local Session Manager
   Nalpeiron Licensing Service
   Network Connection Broker
   Network Connections
   Network List Service
   Network Location Awareness
   Network Store Interface Service
   NitroPDFDriverCreatorReadSpool8
   Panda Devices Agent
   Plug and Play
   PMBDeviceInfoProvider
   Power
   Print Spooler
   Program Compatibility Assistant Service
   QBCFMonitorService
   QBIDPService
   Remote Desktop Services
   Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
   RPC Endpoint Mapper
   Security Accounts Manager
   Security Center
   Server
   Shell Hardware Detection
   Sony Digital Media Server
   SSDP Discovery
   State Repository Service
   Storage Service
   Sync Host_3cc75
   System Event Notification Service
   System Events Broker
   TabletServicePen
   Task Scheduler
   TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
   TeamViewer 12
   Themes
   Tile Data model server
   Time Broker
   Touch Keyboard and Handwriting Panel Service
   User Data Access_3cc75
   User Data Storage_3cc75
   User Manager
   User Profile Service
   VAIO Entertainment Common Service
   Wacom Consumer Service
   Wacom Consumer Touch Service
   Windows Audio
   Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
   Windows Connection Manager
   Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
   Windows Event Log
   Windows Firewall
   Windows Font Cache Service
   Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
   Windows License Manager Service
   Windows Management Instrumentation
   Windows Push Notifications System Service
   WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
   WLAN AutoConfig
   Workstation

The command completed successfully.


Host Name:                 WOZZIES-PC
OS Name:                   Microsoft Windows 10 Home
OS Version:                10.0.14393 N/A Build 14393
OS Manufacturer:           Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration:          Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type:             Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner:          Lorrie
Registered Organization:   
Product ID:                00326-10000-00000-AA686
Original Install Date:     9/26/2016, 12:58:17 PM
System Boot Time:          1/9/2017, 4:31:22 PM
System Manufacturer:       LENOVO
System Model:              10117
System Type:               x64-based PC
Processor(s):              1 Processor(s) Installed.
                           [01]: AMD64 Family 21 Model 19 Stepping 1 AuthenticAMD ~3700 Mhz
BIOS Version:              LENOVO I7KT29AUS, 9/17/2013
Windows Directory:         C:\WINDOWS
System Directory:          C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device:               \Device\HarddiskVolume2
System Locale:             en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale:              en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone:                 (UTC-05:00) Eastern Time (US & Canada)
Total Physical Memory:     7,359 MB
Available Physical Memory: 4,514 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size:  15,551 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 12,622 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use:    2,929 MB
Page File Location(s):     C:\pagefile.sys
Domain:                    WORKGROUP
Logon Server:              \\WOZZIES-PC
Hotfix(s):                 7 Hotfix(s) Installed.
                           [01]: KB3176935
                           [02]: KB3176936
                           [03]: KB3176937
                           [04]: KB3199209
                           [05]: KB3199986
                           [06]: KB3209498
                           [07]: KB3206632
Network Card(s):           2 NIC(s) Installed.
                           [01]: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
                                 Connection Name: Ethernet
                                 DHCP Enabled:    Yes
                                 DHCP Server:     192.168.1.1
                                 IP address(es)
                                 [01]: 192.168.1.151
                                 [02]: fe80::d8e3:9baa:1b36:1a62
                           [02]: Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
                                 Connection Name: Wi-Fi
                                 Status:          Media disconnected
Hyper-V Requirements:      VM Monitor Mode Extensions: Yes
                           Virtualization Enabled In Firmware: Yes
                           Second Level Address Translation: Yes
                           Data Execution Prevention Available: Yes
ECHO is on.
```


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go ahead and completely remove AVG (use their uninstall util) Windows defender is more then enough. Bonjour service will slow internet it comes with Itunes, it is not needed so disable the service. Why is Team viewer running, unless needed you should remove it from start up, under task manager startup you can disable all items and windows still boots , usually only need to start AV and any other processes your needs require, to start at boot.


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

jenae said:


> Hi, go ahead and completely remove AVG (use their uninstall util) Windows defender is more then enough. Bonjour service will slow internet it comes with Itunes, it is not needed so disable the service. Why is Team viewer running, unless needed you should remove it from start up, under task manager startup you can disable all items and windows still boots , usually only need to start AV and any other processes your needs require, to start at boot.


Just talked to her. She brought the computer to a local repair shop in October. They are the ones who sold her a 2year subscription to AVG. I told her that AVG is going to be replaced with something else, and she was OK with that.

2 things
1)still going to run HDD test and chkdsk tonight (assuming both come back clean, I will go ahead and confirm avg is the problem)
2)Teamviewer is installer because I have been doing the diaganostics remotely.

Thank you.
Will post back once I get tge scans done


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

jenae said:


> Hi, go ahead and completely remove AVG (use their uninstall util) Windows defender is more then enough. Bonjour service will slow internet it comes with Itunes, it is not needed so disable the service. Why is Team viewer running, unless needed you should remove it from start up, under task manager startup you can disable all items and windows still boots , usually only need to start AV and any other processes your needs require, to start at boot.





Labarr15 said:


> Just talked to her. She brought the computer to a local repair shop in October. They are the ones who sold her a 2year subscription to AVG. I told her that AVG is going to be replaced with something else, and she was OK with that.
> 
> 2 things
> 1)still going to run HDD test and chkdsk tonight (assuming both come back clean, I will go ahead and confirm avg is the problem)
> ...



Tests came back fine...
Went ahead and removed AVG with their removal tool. Confirmed Windows Defender was on and updated. Will let them know today - and see how they feel the computer runs now. 

Hopefully this is it... As I am not sure what else to do at this point (Other than a Windows re-install - which I won't have time to do, once school starts)


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Off-Topic*: Windows Defender has been considerably "beefed-up" so I didn't go looking for a replacement. It does the job without being a resource-hog.

*Off-Topic*: I use CCleaner myself. It's primary use for me is to clean up browser trash and other things similar. You must be really careful about using a registry rleaner. They can do far more damage than good. If you use it, read each line it finds. If you don't know what it is, leave it. Just because something appears in there does not mean it needs to be removed! I would not recommend any novice user to go near it.


----------

